# Hart Professional Subwoofers



## Mobilesolutionswi

anyone have a spec sheet for Hart Professional EKG Subwoofers?


----------



## oldschool4me

i have been looking for some hart info for some other subs/speakers and its next to impossible to find anything on them period lol. let me know if you come across any info bud.


----------



## 05 obs

werent they made by kove? maybe you could contact them


----------



## minbari

Hart audio was a spin off of Mccauley Audio (or was made by them)


----------



## 05 obs

ohh got you, i thought they were made by kove.


----------



## LyssinUp1985

Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


----------



## brackac

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


What inventory do you have? I would be interested, possibly.


----------



## dratunes

Ive got 2 tens (onyx series) Id love a spec sheet aswell!!


----------



## dratunes

harro?


----------



## dratunes

bump


----------



## cajunner

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


got any soft parts like printed dust caps, maybe some parts for recones, or specs on the 1000 series?

I've got a 12" 1000 series, with what I suspect is a recone using standard professional woofer parts and a plain dust cap.

it would be nice to bring it back to it's former glory, or get the data on the recone parts so I could approximate the recone to near the OEM specs.


----------



## lsm

I was a Hart Professional dealer back in the 90's. Great drivers, we sold a lot of them. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## dratunes

got specs?


----------



## tommyniles

Hello,
Randomly came across your post. Sorry to hear about your loss. I am an old Hart fan and used to have 2 15" Hart Professionals. They didn't look that fancy but I got 3rd place in a bass contest at NOPI nationals when I was in college back in 1998. Hit 150db with only 50x2 amp. Surprised everyone. I still have one of the 15s. Other one exploded one day back in 02'. It really EXPLODED! Was quite something.
I would absolutely love to get my hands on some more Hart Professional subs, in either 10 or 12" size. I just loved the way they sounded and were so efficient. 
Email me if you have those or anything else you'd be interested in letting go. Getting my hands on them would be a great trip down memory lane and I'd love to put them in my 2015 vette. 

Thanks let me know
Tommy 757-345-1169


----------



## dwisulistiyo

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


I'm sorry to hear that, but believe God have a great plan.

I'm posting here because i need to know the detail specs of my HartProfessional speaker. I have 2 set of 2 way (Component and Coaxial) but unfortunately for the component, i dont have the crossover, so i must build it. But in order to get the best performance i really need to know the detail specs, could please help me to providing the detail info for this speaker?
Below is the picture:
2 Way Component:

















2 Way Coaxial

















I really appreciate for your help and waiting for it.

I love the design of this speaker and i believe the sound is great..a masterpiece.


----------



## Barrilleauxjr

Could i get the specs on the EKG series 12" solobaric. The one I have is a dvc 4 ohm. And also what is the coil size?


----------



## Barrilleauxjr

Barrilleauxjr said:


> Could i get the specs on the EKG series 12" solobaric. The one I have is a dvc 4 ohm. And also what is the coil size?


Thanks


----------



## Old_School_Car_Audio_Shop

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


Do you have any parts left ? I have the MS1000’s in 18”,15”,10”


----------



## Decabeatz

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


----------



## Decabeatz

I have the ms-1000 12” 2 of them they are amazing had 500 watts rms to each the SPL on those are still a force to be reckoned with today. I’m thinking of selling them


----------



## Decabeatz

Yea that was sad I remember then another company tried to copy them I heard! They were the best subs back then that now one knew about I I paid $700 each 24lb magnet 1000watts RMS


----------



## Decabeatz

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


You left out your best ones the ms1000 series


----------



## Decabeatz

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


They got me first place in 96 nobody saw me coming everyone was on this JL audio kick the only reason why most places sold them is cause they got the most profit off them. One guy swore he would beat me with his 3 “15’s I said I will blow you away with 2 12”s and I only have 500 watts going to each in a 92 Toyota Camry lol


----------



## Tony.A

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


You have inventory? Like subwoofers?


----------



## rockytophigh

This guy hasn't posted since 2015 best I can see.


----------



## Knkpicsoffdwall

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


Sorry about your bro and mom🙏🏾
Do you have any specs on rock by hart 12 subs


----------



## Hometown audio

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


Does own rights name patient on monster sub I did some testing for him way back on the 18inch and 10 inch and still runs great my name is Brad Valentine ran and owned hometown audio in Steubenville email me at [email protected] 
If you have any left willing to pay far price


----------



## FiberGlassMatt

I own 4 12” Hart Onix competition subs work like brand new I would love to find information on them would be much appreciated I would love to be able to know what I can put into them without hurting them
email is [email protected]


----------



## My90mini7

I’m looking for a pair of 12in Hart Subwoofers.. please help lol


LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


----------



## David cort123

LyssinUp1985 said:


> Ummm...no actually Hart Professional was manufactured by Audio Works International out of Auburn, WA. They were not a spin off of anything. They were 100% original and I would know because my mother and father we're the sole owners of the company. They shut down in 1997 after my brother passed away in a car accident and my mother had 2 heart attacks 2 months later. My dad couldn't handle the growth of the business and take care of me and my mom. If you need any specs I can give you whatever you need. We still have a bit of inventory left. It's my parents legacy. They took a lot of pride in those speakers. What series are they? Topaz, Rock, EKG, AWI image??


Hi wondering about the 12 inch ekg square sun how many rms watts it has thanks


----------



## Kevin Rocky

I have two 10” cardio series been in my garage for 15 years. Pulled them out and I am installing in my truck. Does anyone know a about them? Just not sure how much power I can throw at them and how should I wire them?


----------



## The Tube Doctor

minbari said:


> Hart audio was a spin off of Mccauley Audio (or was made by them)


Actually, Hart was started by the inimitable Sigfried Schiffmacher, back in the early 80's. 
In the mid 90's the company was sold to Russ and Terry (whose surname I can't recall) who used McCauley frames on some of their models. 
The old Hart stuff was fun, and we put together vast numbers of vehicles during Sigfried's ownership of the company. 
PPS 6500. SW-8000, CMT-3500. 
Those models ringing any bells? 
Yes, I'm really old...........


----------

